# Molting Concerns with Spiny Flower



## PowerHobo (Jan 25, 2019)

My SFM, Whiskey, hasn’t molted in 45 days. He/she (I can’t tell) is L6 right now, and acting completely normally, but I’m wondering about the fact that his/her abdomen ALWAYS seems plump. Like post-feeding or pre-molt plump. It never seems to flatten out. She’s in a room that’s about 78-80f to encourage metabolism and digestion, but no molt and no thinning out. I’ve found him/her on the bottom of the container a couple times, but I think it’s just wandering, as it’s always right back to the side or the lid a short while later.

Do SFMs just sort of always look more plump than other species, or should I be worried?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 25, 2019)

I don't know. I've been into spinies a week. That's it. I do notice they come down and walk upright a bit. All my spinies have plump bellies. Maybe that's part of how they are? 

Let's not talk about my recent experience waiting for a nymph to molt. It was about that long, but for a young Mio gal.

Man, i'm a bummer hey?


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 25, 2019)

Holy, i'm quite the cheerleader.


----------



## PowerHobo (Jan 25, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Man, i'm a bummer hey?


Shared experiences are always helpful, even if they're not always pleasant. I don't mind one bit!


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 25, 2019)

My one Miomantis caffra gal, just never molted in my possession. I got her as an L4.

Her brothers have no problems to date, but she ate and drank, everything looked good, but simply failed to molt.

Eventually she stopped eating, got weak, and died. It took a week, week and a half from when she stopped eating.

Her belly _did _get very flat though, which ties into your OP. I tried everything.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 26, 2019)

That is a long time not to have molted! I think you can expect a molt anytime now. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## PowerHobo (Jan 30, 2019)

Day 50, still no molt. Acting normal and still eating, at least.


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 31, 2019)

I've got a spiny acting up too. Doesn't want to eat, overdue for molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 31, 2019)

Idk what's going on, but I'd say just keep taking care of her until she molts, or dies. If she doesn't molt for too long, it could mean that something is wrong internally. I have a creo like that right now. He is L3, and his siblings are L5.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 1, 2019)

I thought Ayaweya needed to molt and now i see her eating again. (I tossed Aurenes grasshopper with her because I had hands full with homes cleaning en I was doing hers) I forgot to take grasshopper out and now I am seeing Ayaweya eating it.


----------



## PowerHobo (Feb 6, 2019)

Whiskey finally molted at 54 days! I just happened to be doing some programming and caught him/her wiggling out of the corner of my eye!

https://imgur.com/gallery/XYeCX8O


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 6, 2019)

Best feeling.

When a molt is long overdue and it finally happens.

Congratulations.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 6, 2019)

Yay! Congrats on the molt!!!!!!!!! I am so glad (s)he finally molted! Show us a pic of its abdomen, and we can tell you if it is male or female!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 6, 2019)

gratz on the molt :clap: still waiting for Ayaweya and Panther to molt


----------



## Graceface (Feb 7, 2019)

Super cool! Congrats on the long awaited molt!


----------



## PowerHobo (Feb 7, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Show us a pic of its abdomen, and we can tell you if it is male or female!


It's really hard to get a picture that's in focus, especially since me house is fairly dim, so the camera always wants to brighten everything up, which makes him/her just a white smudge. This was about the best I can do, from the side. I personally can't see the segments here, myself.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

I guess female?


----------



## Jaywo (Feb 7, 2019)

I've had a bunch of Spinies and they take some time to turn adults especially the females. If she is acting normal and eating, then she is acting normal. Just give her some time.


----------



## PowerHobo (Feb 8, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I guess female?


How in the world can you tell?!  I genuinely cannot see segments to count them due to coloration.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 8, 2019)

PowerHobo said:


> How in the world can you tell?!  I genuinely cannot see segments to count them due to coloration.


Count the spines


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2019)

Definitely a girl!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## PowerHobo (Mar 7, 2019)

So we're well beyond health concerns at this point, but I figured I'd keep it all in the same thread.

After that monstrous 54-day wait between pre-sub and sub-adult, Whiskey wasted no time and just did her adult molt at 29 days!







Those wings look a bit long to me for a female, but we've already established I know nothing


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 7, 2019)

Awesome! She is beautiful! The wings are the right length. Female spinys have longer wings than most species compared to their body size.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## PowerHobo (Mar 9, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! She is beautiful! The wings are the right length. Female spinys have longer wings than most species compared to their body size.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well that’s good to hear! I figured she was still a bit thick in the abdomen for a male, so I was confused lol

Now, if only I can find her a male in time!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 10, 2019)

PowerHobo said:


> Well that’s good to hear! I figured she was still a bit thick in the abdomen for a male, so I was confused lol
> 
> Now, if only I can find her a male in time!


Good luck finding her a male! If mine gets his job done fast enough, maybe I can pass him on to you. And I think @yen_saw might have a male or two left too.

- MantisGirl13


----------

